# Parts for wayne brush chipper ?



## daveratman (May 18, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get parts for a wayne brush chipper (belt, drum bearings etc. ) ? Are wayne chippers the same as a woodchuck or asplundh chipper ? Or are parts interchanchable ? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Dave


----------



## colleenj (Aug 25, 2011)

i need locking knife screws for my wayne . have you had any luck finding parts ?


----------



## dave k (Aug 25, 2011)

You will get the response you need by posting this in the large equipment section, I hope !


----------

